# Chinchilla?



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

My family managed to get a Chinchilla that wasn't properly cared for by it's last owners. It looks pretty thin and is tiny. I'm not sure of the age - or gender at the moment - and the people we got it from gave us a too-small cage and hamster food. Nothing else.
We're making a list of stuff to get for it - such as a better cage, wheel, and food. I already have an igloo for it to use - though it's cage isn't big enough for it just yet - because my hedgehog doesn't want to use it.

I've tried looking on other sites for stuff on Chinchillas, but some of the information seems strange to me, and I want to hear from you guys who might own Chinchillas.
Can we use fleece liners for its bedding? How about fleece strips inside of its igloo?
What can they eat that's appropriate? I feed my hedgehog some bananas every so often, but not the whole thing, so I was wondering if I was allowed to feed the Chinchilla some of that banana.
Is there anything else important that I should know?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's another forum for you http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/
You'll get much better answers here. Though of course we will still love to see pics and get updates!

Best of luck!


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

.o.
I've been looking for a site like this! Couldn't seem to find one!
Thank you! I'll try and keep you guys updated, if you guys want. Hopefully we'll get the animal situation figured out, especially for the little Chinchilla.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to own a chin (and was on chin n hedgie before). Chins need kiln dried pine or aspen shaving as bedding you can have a freece hammoc tough. NO plastic igloo, (or cage) they are going to chew it and get sick. Chinchilla are herbivore so no fruits and vegies, rosehips and plain cherios are good threat. They need chinchilla food (Oxbow is one of the goof brands) and Timothy hay. Unlike hedgehog, they need cool: under 20C/68F all the time or they overheat and get really sick. They also need a dusbath every now and then, not the crap coars stuff they sell at pet store, Blue Cloud is wonderfull (well it wasn't for me and my allergies). They need wood to chew on I can't remember all the safe woods, I know applewood was among it. That's chinchilla 101 in a paragraph


----------

